# I've fled the Audi coop....



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Afternoon all,

After 5 months of luke-warm ownership I've chopped-in the MK3 TTS.

I've never bonded with the car like I did my MK2 V6 Roadster and the time came to move on. My main problem was the noise, or lack thereof... The exhaust note was so feeble (and the sound proofing so good) that it just didn't get the hairs on the arms excited unfortunately.

I enjoyed the look, ride, speed, tech and comfort of the TTS but never looked forward to getting in it like I did my MK2.

So when just about to email the TT Shop to have a full Milltek system fitted I had one last look at the classifieds and fell for this:





































It's just over a year old and done a few thousand miles. It's a beautiful car and the titanium M-Performance exhaust hits all the right notes 

I had considered waiting for the new TT RS, but that'll be £10k more than the M4, plus I get 4 seats with the roof off option.

Initial impressions are great - even the Harman Kardon matches the B&O system, which I doubted it could.

Scott


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scott, Very nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you get a good trade-in for your car?

The BMW looks nice, lets hope it's a fairly dry winter!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Scott, Very nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy....Sorry about the colour, but I didn't see any RED ones I liked


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

johnny_hungus said:


> Did you get a good trade-in for your car?
> 
> The BMW looks nice, lets hope it's a fairly dry winter!


Hi mate,

Thanks 

Yes, I was happy with the deal... I got offered £3k more than Audi did & £7k more than WBAC. In the 5 months I had the TTS I lost about £2.5k on it, so not a disaster given I'd done 7k miles. Plus the M4 was £20k cheaper than the invoice when new, so couldn't grumble.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dreams1966 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Scott, Very nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Hi,* White* looks nice & I like the partly diamond cut spokes.
425 bhp so plenty of rear wheel drive fun. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Would be nicer if BM updated the dash a little, only thing I don't like about BMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I know what you mean Hoggy... I thought I'd find it hard going from the TTS VC displays, but I must say the cabin of the M4 is a lovely place to be. The iDrive system works great and feels very well made, plus the display screen is excellent quality.

Re the 425bhp... there's plenty of grunt that's for sure


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Also been looking at the same thing.. :wink:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Dreams1966 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> After 5 months of luke-warm ownership I've chopped-in the MK3 TTS.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear your comments about the mk3, we have had two previous mk2 roadsters and just switched to a mk3 roadster. Although you cannot fault the quality of the interior over the mk2 I don't seem to have the same love for the mk3 as I had over the mk2. I really looked forward to getting in to the mk2 every time I drove it. I just cannot get the same feeling with this one. I really cannot put my finger on it, maybe it will grow on me-I hope so. It is a 2.0 Quattro sport and our previous two were TDI's believe it or not. On a positive note the B&O sounds great.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Dreams1966 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get a good trade-in for your car?
> ...


Sounds like a great deal mate, enjoy!


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

After 5 months with my Tts I can totally understand. The Tts is a very accomplished car but there no excitement and TBH it's boring and a total disappointment. There's very little engine sound and the driving experience leaves me felling quite numb. It's a fine piece of German engineering but I'm struggling to fall in love with it, I think it's days are numbered as there's no fun.
I walk up to it and yes it looks lovely but the beauty is only skin deep.
I've found myself to looking at other alternatives.
Good choice on the BMW but like someone said lets hope it's a light winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Alan Sl said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon all,
> ...


I felt the same after an hours solo test drive in the MK3 TTS. The improvement in quality, tech was tangible. The step up in performance was notable but the car left me unmoved. No want at all. Getting back into my MK2 TTS, I didn't even contemplate the man maths, the possibility of ownership. 
Sport mode... that was something that really annoyed the hell out of me, so synthetic. I actually preferred the sound of my car. In the end, I jumped shit.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Just to balance it out a bit, I'm very happy with my TTS 
I like how it sounds as well, I've had loud crackling exhausts for years so its a nice change. 
Its not a track car but for me its a great all round sporty road car that can be used all year round in most weathers. It feels like a very safe car, which I appreciate on the roads.. even though it does make it less fun, its still fun enough for me.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Levski65 said:


> After 5 months with my Tts I can totally understand. The Tts is a very accomplished car but there no excitement and TBH it's boring and a total disappointment. There's very little engine sound and the driving experience leaves me felling quite numb. It's a fine piece of German engineering but I'm struggling to fall in love with it, I think it's days are numbered as there's no fun.
> I walk up to it and yes it looks lovely but the beauty is only skin deep.
> I've found myself to looking at other alternatives.
> Good choice on the BMW but like someone said lets hope it's a light winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's only one remedy for this situation.Get yourself down to the Dr's and ask for a prescription...." BMW M2," careful now because it's a powerful medicine,so read instructions carefully and within no time you'll be feeling like your old self again. 

PS.

It's shod with your favourite tyres too,the MPSS,so like a Strawberry flavoured medicine,will be easy to swallow


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats quite funny for you leopard!!
Not sure if a Bmw is the way forward i remember the winters of 2009 and 2010 in connection with my work pulling Mercedes and bmw"s out of hedges and ditches and having to push them up even the slightest of banks.
Good in the decent weather but a joke in any other.
Thats where quattro does come in!!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks a beut.

In terms of enjoyment i've always preferred bmw to the mundane audi feel.

The whole bmw being useless in snow is partially true... invest in winter wheels (sub £1k) and it will out perform even 4x4's with summer tires.

In my Z4 I used to run winters from nov till march... even in 2009 with over 4in snow in derby i never struggled.










Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Lovely looking motor Dreams1966, you're not going to be disappointed with the sound of that one, although your neighbours might!

I'm just 3 months into my TTS ownership and I'm also a bit lukewarm. Some days I love it, some days less so. My main problem with it is the engine, it just relies too much on the turbo for it's power. Apart from that I like it. You did well to get out for 2.5k!!

What is it with so many Audi drivers being scared of RWD!?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys 

The M4 is beautiful and it was never my intention to 'sl*g off' the MK3 TTS, especially on this forum full of converted patrons... Many of whom have been very helpful since I've been kicking around.

With hindsight my needs/wants would have been better suited by buying a 13/14 plate MK2 TTRS+... but I got lured in with the ridiculous offers available on new cars in December/January... I'm sure I'd still be loving that had I bought one.

Hey ho, you live and learn and fortunately managed to get a decent deal done to move on.

Like I said, apart from the exhaust note. I really liked 99% of the TTS... just never loved it... like I did my MK2.

:?


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Alan Sl said:


> Although you cannot fault the quality of the interior over the mk2 I don't seem to have the same love for the mk3 as I had over the mk2. I really looked forward to getting in to the mk2 every time I drove it. I just cannot get the same feeling with this one. I really cannot put my finger on it


That's exactly how I feel about the design of the Mk3.

I love the look of it until I see a Mk2 which I still prefer. I thought the Mk3 would grow on me as time went by but I still hold the same stance.

I seem to be in the minority with that opinion, but your comments make me even less eager to "upgrade". Hmmm...

Edit - Sorry forgot to mention lovely looking M4!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Although you cannot fault the quality of the interior over the mk2 I don't seem to have the same love for the mk3 as I had over the mk2. I really looked forward to getting in to the mk2 every time I drove it. I just cannot get the same feeling with this one. I really cannot put my finger on it
> ...


I thought the same too... I didn't like the look when I saw the first pics. In the metal the front end, IMO, looks to tall and heavy. To me Audi have made a quantifiably better TT than actually doesn't feel better than the MK2. Certainly not enough for me to even consider it when I decided to move Tongo on.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Audi have made a quantifiably better TT than actually doesn't feel better than the MK2.


That was basically what I thought after my Mk3 TTS test drive though I put that down to only having about 25 mins with the car...


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

R_TTS said:


> What is it with so many Audi drivers being scared of RWD!?


Why? I wrapped my 3 series round a lamp post due to losing traction in the rain. With your 18 month old son in the back that's not fun when airbags deploy and the engine starts to smoke.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

skdotcom said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with so many Audi drivers being scared of RWD!?
> ...


Hmmmm... goes without saying I'm glad you and your family walked away from what must been as terrifying experience.
Seems RWD is so useless it should be outlawed. It's a wonder BMW and Merc manage to sell any cars at all. If I'm in the Cayman when it rains, best I pull over till it's dry enough to set off. I used to think I could just drive to the prevailing conditions but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RockKramer said:


> Seems RWD is so useless it should be outlawed. It's a wonder BMW and Merc manage to sell any cars at all. If I'm in the Cayman when it rains, best I pull over till it's dry enough to set off. I used to think I could just drive to the prevailing conditions but maybe I'm wrong.


Hi, :lol: :lol: Driven RWD cars for 30+ years without loosing any.
Different technique, but as above, drive to suit the conditions. 
3 litre Capri in the snow was a good teacher.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Tailwagger (Aug 13, 2016)

The location and quantity of drive wheels not withstanding, in general, a car that handles well at the limit, handles well even when that limit drops from 1g to .1g. Of course you have to recognize conditions and recalibrate. If you're surprised, you can lose it in anything.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You can get plenty of fun out of a TTS it just takes a little time to suss the gearbox out, I find that's what holds the car back.

Crackling and banging through the tunnels in Birmingham is immense fun.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not sure why you'd bother with a photo of the inside when, compared to the TT, it's like a step back 10 years


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

We have just clocked up 17k in our BMW Mini, no calls to the dealership, no rattles or squeaks. And the paintwork quality is superb. Dealership was also streets ahead of Audi. Audi has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Not sure why you'd bother with a photo of the inside when, compared to the TT, it's like a step back 10 years


  I thought that mate too until I bought the M4... It's a beautiful place to sit... sumptuous leather, carbon everywhere and high quality switches/paddles/buttons. I did like the Audi VC but the 'old skool' dials and screen in here are lovely. The door cards with the leather and contrast stitching are works of art and the floor mats have a better pile than my carpets at home...

I'm clearly biased, but this feels like a £70k car.

That's the great thing about choice... we can all choose where we plonk our bums


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dreams1966 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys
> 
> The M4 is beautiful and it was never my intention to 'sl*g off' the MK3 TTS, especially on this forum full of converted patrons... Many of whom have been very helpful since I've been kicking around.
> 
> ...


I was in same situation as you, I got a great deal on a new TT in Q1 and it was why I went for it. I really wanted some great engine sound, so in the end I cancelled my order and bought a used Ftype instead. Loved it for the time I had it but turned out too impractical and I sold it a few months later. But the point is the TT was very likeable and great in theory ticking all boxes but just missing some undescribable...


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

> Afternoon all,
> 
> After 5 months of luke-warm ownership I've chopped-in the MK3 TTS.
> 
> ...


Lush car Scott. Do the M4s come with RFTs? The only thing I really didn't like about my BMW (granted it's no M4) was those awful tyres, they just don't handle. They are gone now fortunately for F1 eagles. My 330i feels like a rocket powered battle-bus compared to the TT. Love them both though 8) great cars


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely loving the new car Scott, you lasted longer in the mk3 TTS than I did mind you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> > Afternoon all,
> >
> > After 5 months of luke-warm ownership I've chopped-in the MK3 TTS.
> >
> ...


M cars have never been shod with RFT's. When BMW started using them M Division said they weren't a consideration for their product.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mines getting chopped this week I've decided not to moan about it any more!!!!!!!!!
Did test drive a Focus Rs and I think Audi could learn something from the drivetrain all I can say it was amazing it blows the Tts into the weeds, just a pity it doesn't look a bit better. Ford have spent the money where it counts that's for sure rather than fancy tech and invested in a decent all wheel drive system.
The car just hasn't lived up to expectations a real disappointment.
Really enjoyed the forum and especially the sarcasm of certainn members....Leopard!!
Let's hope the Tt RS is better than the Tts.
So that's me left and thanks.
Goodbye.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Levski65 said:


> Mines getting chopped this week I've decided not to moan about it any more!!!!!!!!!
> Did test drive a Focus Rs and I think Audi could learn something from the drivetrain all I can say it was amazing it blows the Tts into the weeds, just a pity it doesn't look a bit better. Ford have spent the money where it counts that's for sure rather than fancy tech and invested in a decent all wheel drive system.
> The car just hasn't lived up to expectations a real disappointment.
> Really enjoyed the forum and especially the sarcasm of certainn members....Leopard!!
> ...


 :lol:

Pure gold,but I digress !

Something I can absolutely agree with you about.Looks like you've made a smart decision and as long as you're happy...

Good luck with the new one :wink:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Levski65 said:


> Mines getting chopped this week I've decided not to moan about it any more!!!!!!!!!
> Did test drive a Focus Rs and I think Audi could learn something from the drivetrain all I can say it was amazing it blows the Tts into the weeds, just a pity it doesn't look a bit better. Ford have spent the money where it counts that's for sure rather than fancy tech and invested in a decent all wheel drive system.
> The car just hasn't lived up to expectations a real disappointment.
> Really enjoyed the forum and especially the sarcasm of certainn members....Leopard!!
> ...


Good luck with the Focus... totally understand your reasoning. Not my type of car but Ford have taken a leaf out of Subaru's book and spent the budget on the engineering to deliver something that's real fun and involving. Drift mode is a bit silly though. The FRS should retain its value really well too.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The 4WD system in the FRS does apparently have its downsides though, it overheats on track and if you add much more power. Though if you never want to do either of those things its fine, and I agree, would love to see that kind of system on cars like the TT, it is a bit disappointing they went with just a slightly improved haldex. I still wouldn't buy an FRS though, I just don't like the way they look. I think maybe my favourite car in the TTS price range and with 4WD is probably the C43 AMG coupe.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

ashfinlayson said:


> > Lush car Scott. Do the M4s come with RFTs? The only thing I really didn't like about my BMW (granted it's no M4) was those awful tyres, they just don't handle. They are gone now fortunately for F1 eagles. My 330i feels like a rocket powered battle-bus compared to the TT. Love them both though 8) great cars


Morning mate,

Thanks re the car  Mine is shod with Michelin Pilot Super Sports... all good so far... seem quite sticky and have less road noise than the 20's I had on my TTS.

Scott


----------

